
Ask HN: I built stackbugs.com, will you use or recommend? Will love feedback. - stackbugs
stackbugs.com is a platform for on-demand coding help. There are a lot of questions and tutorials asked online regarding challenges new developers, solo developers, busy software engineers face to accomplish certain tasks that goes unanswered. Save time dealing with annoying&#x2F;painful&#x2F;exhausting bugs and coding issues.<p>Will you recommend, use and pay for stackbugs service where you get to talk to an expert in your field that points you in the right direction for instantly?<p>Target audience<p>1. Freelancers - Needing expertise or more hands on a project<p>2. Entrepreneurs - left with unfinished software projects<p>3. Software Developers - unreachable sub-contractors or facing project deadlines<p>4. Hobbyist and professionals - project polishing
======
w3clan
How is it different from:-

1\. StackOverflow

2\. Upwork

3\. UserCV

4\. Fiverr

??

~~~
stackbugs
It free for trivial tasks with the added benefit of getting instant feedback
as opposed to spending time googling for solutions that might not be tailored
to specific needs.

